# Garage door opener switch replacement



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys I don’t care for the factory switch that they provide to open your garage door , and was hoping there was a replacement that actually could be mount in a single gang box , instead of looking like it’s just sitting on the wall. 
Why they don’t make one is beyond me , but I’m debating to use a single gang box and rig up a system using a momentary switch . 
Looking at the main switch though , there’s a bit more going on , like the lock out etc, but there’s only two small gauge wires. 

So my question is , has anyone ever changed their factory garage door opener switch with something that fits in a single or double hand electrical box ?

Update : Looking at the screws , maybe they are the proper distance to secure to a single gang box .
Will have to go back out and measure


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I see Leviton makes single and double throw momentary contact decor switches , but I suspect there’s back up circuitry required to use all the same functions as I have now , unless I use a single momentary switch to raise and lower the door only , and kibosh the lock out feature . But I kind of like the lockout ,as I’ve had it open at 4am on its own before

https://www.leviton.com/en/docs/Q-1054_Specialty_Switches_Sell_Sheet.pdf


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I see Leviton makes single and double throw momentary contact decor switches , but I suspect there’s back up circuitry required to use all the same functions as I have now , unless I use a single momentary switch to raise and lower the door only , and kibosh the lock out feature . But I kind of like the lockout ,as I’ve had it open at 4am on its own before
> 
> https://www.leviton.com/en/docs/Q-1054_Specialty_Switches_Sell_Sheet.pdf


Have you tried changing the code on your garage door? If you are using the factory code, it is the same as a lot of openers and they recommend setting it to a personal code.
Here are some switches:
https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffnt&q=Garage+Door+switches&atb=v1-1&ia=images&iax=images

HErb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Have you tried changing the code on your garage door? If you are using the factory code, it is the same as a lot of openers and they recommend setting it to a personal code.
> Here are some switches:
> https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffnt&q=Garage+Door+switches&atb=v1-1&ia=images&iax=images
> 
> HErb


Ya I thought the same Herb. Weird part was it happened at around 4:00 AM , and who exactly goes to work around that time . Pretty much no one .
So I have it on lock out , or vacation mode , or something like that . This way wireless won’t effect it . And as it is ,I will never require a wireless garbage door opener .
My project was to figure out a way to mount that ugly looking manual switch that I posted , as I want to drywall someday , and thought of there was a better way to mount a hard wired switch I would . 
I’m being over critical, but thought while I’m at it what the heck


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Hey Herb thanks for the link . I don’t know if this is compatible,but I sure like it . I’ll have to watch the videos


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I took the wall switch unit apart . There’s a few capacitors and resistors on the board . I suspect to send different signals to the main garage door unit from each of the 3 buttons . 
I could unsolder the buttons on the board and run wires to independent momentary switches , but I think I’m creating more hassle than it’s worth.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well I took the wall switch unit apart . There’s a few capacitors and resistors on the board . I suspect to send different signals to the main garage door unit from each of the 3 buttons .
> I could unsolder the buttons on the board and run wires to independent momentary switches , but I think I’m creating more hassle than it’s worth.


Do you remember awhile back,MTStringer Mike wired his up to his cell phone, or some such thing. He has a thread on here somewhere about it.

I read long ago that there are things besides garage door openers that can cause the garage opener to activate. TV signals?
Herb


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Crazy switches. So many for so many things. The beer store has a wireless connection in each case of 28. Every time you take out the fifth bottle, the toilet seat goes up.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

thomas1389 said:


> Crazy switches. So many for so many things. The beer store has a wireless connection in each case of 28. Every time you take out the fifth bottle, the toilet seat goes up.


I’ve got prostrate issues , and I’m ok for the first few, but then it’s a bathroom stop every beer :frown:


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The garage door opener switch for Genie garage doors is much smaller in physical size with a large paddle for opening and closing the door. The other two switches are behind the paddle, so you lift the paddle to get to them. It's also small enough to at least fit on a 1 gang electrical box.

Lowes sells these switches, but I'm not certain that they will work on your door, because of the electronics. It might be worth a try though.


We have a toilet seat that sees you coming, and it lights a light in the bowl, so you can put it in the right place at night. It also has a built-in Bidet and a heated seat for those cold night visits. You set the temperatures, etc. using a wireless remote that attaches via rare earth magnet to the side of the vanity. It's made by Toto and available from most better plumbing suppliers. It plugs in, so you need an electric outlet near the toilet, but it heats it's own water, so a hot water tap isn't needed. It was bought for my handicapped son's bathroom when we re-configured it for him almost 2 years ago.

The Toto toilet that it fits best on uses about 1/2 gallon of water per flush, and it works better than any other low water use version that I've ever seen. I'm seriously considering buying another for our bathroom, and possibly another for the upstairs bathroom, mostly because of the very effective low water usage flush.


Charley


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

don't forget your Rickameter ! anything less just won't do !


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Danman1957 said:


> don't forget your Rickameter ! anything less just won't do !


I should talk to admin and change my name lol


----------

